# Returning Here My 3 Birds 1 Just Died



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

This Picture was in 2020 JULY FRIDAY 24 My 7 years old Budgie - Pikachu got Cancer Infection Infecting her life away. I just got a New Bird like her. Calling him Albert. The bird to the right perched on the Cage Door is Night Wing Ronnie, had him since May 2016 ( 4 years) the white one is Eerwwee and got him in late AUGUST 2015 ( 5 years old) ( when I lost Frosty Nancy in OCTOBER 2015) I'm returning here on this Forums because of the lost of Pikachu 2020 AUGUST TUESDAY 4.


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh no, I'm sorry. 

These little birds become such a part of the family and it's so sad when one passes away, I wish they lived longer. But you do have a beautiful flock there.

They are such a bring, shining light in our lives for the time that they're here. They're the sweetest little pets you could ask for.

How are your other budgies taking it?


----------

